# Concerning the "SHEEPSHEAD" variation Ball jar



## dygger60 (Jun 8, 2011)

Came up on something that has been discussed elseware but thought I would bring it to this group on and information basis....

          Some may have heard of the "sheepshead" variation of Ball jars....I know....it is lingo particular to Ball jar collectors...but I wanted to explain this term.....so folks know what to look for....this variation of Ball jar is particularly hard to find because there were not many produced..and of course time has played its part in causing the level of those found to be small.....

           "Sheepshead" variation refers to an altered mold jar....it was once an improved closure jar (screwband and glass insert)..that were made into mason shoulder seal jars....and to boot to this day they have only been found in half gallon size and as far was folks that collect them know...they were only made on the F.C. Ball machine....first submitted for patent in mid 1897....

           Below is a picture of a "sheepshead" variation next to an improved closure jar....notice the neck finish of the jar on the right...where the mold was altered there is a straight half inch finish to the shoulder and thus the sealing surface....mason shoulder seal...


----------



## dygger60 (Jun 8, 2011)

This next photo is of and altered mold next to a mason shoulder seal.....the jar on the right being the altered mold next to the jar with an unaltered mold......

   Also notice the height difference between the jars....and also....what to look for if examaning suspected "sheepshead" variation jars....

   Again, these are tough jars to find...and if you find a clear example....get it....they are the toughest of all to find....I have only seen one clear BALLL IMPROVED half gallon sheepshead jar.....

 David  aka  dygger60

    Thus far the only known "sheepshead" variations are with BALLL IMPROVED, BALLL IMPROVED MASON and BALLL MASON IMPROVED hg series......


----------



## bombboy (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the lesson David. I see so many jars but are afraid to pick them up cuz I really need more knowledge. So for now I'll stick with my dug jars. 
 Mark


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 8, 2011)

neat lesson dave,never heard of it before,i'll be paying closer attention now.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 11, 2011)

Great stuff  David.Thank you


----------



## dygger60 (Feb 26, 2012)

I remember postting this a while back....this is what I posted to explain the sheephead variations.....this should help.

     David


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 26, 2012)

Are ALL "sheepshead" jars rare? I see plenty of jars in antique shops, and if these are more valuable, I should be able to find them pretty easily.


----------



## dygger60 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have been collecting Ball jars for a good amount of time....

    I would not call them rare....well not all of them....there is a clear example BALLL IMPROVED  sheephead variation that is the only one
  known to exist....I myself of 5 different variations examples....I will try and get a picture posted in here....tonight or tomorrow....

     I would feel very safe calling them scarce...out of all the antique shops I have been through...and countless flea markets and the hundreds upon hundreds of half gallons I have seen....I have found 1.....yep one...LOL...

     The rest I have gotten from other collectors or on eBay....1 I got for "Buy It Now" with no picture for $7....and was totally set back when I got it in the mail.......I sold that one recently for $90.......

     They are in a very very small and early production circa....and one machine..and that is one that Ball Brothers themselves patented back in about 1897 the FC Ball Machine...

      But good luck in the hunt....with gas at $4 a gallon here in NY I will have to curtail my hunts for the time being.....

      David


----------

